# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Assistant Collections Manager - Oneonta, NY Part-time

## JasonO

*Assistant Collections Manager* Oneonta, NY
Part-time
Greater Oneonta Historical Society, Oneonta, New York: Assistant Collections Manager wanted with experience handling, cataloging and storing museum art and artifacts. Duties include managing collections including accessioning objects, entering data into PastPerfect, maintaining storage facilities and caring for collections according to good museum and archival practice. Willingness to work with student interns expected. Part-time position, 14 hours per week for 50 weeks. Send cover letter and resume to Info@OneontaHistory.org.
Please quote Global Museum Jobs in your application. *Posted March 3rd*

----------

